# Kings @ Mavericks Game Thread [Merged]



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Kings @ Mavericks Game Thread*

Didn't see one up, so here you go  Kings are always a wonderful team to catch on national TV, and I think they'll blow open a close game in the 4th to win 110-100. No particular reason for that prediction, just a guess. The Mavs do have a 7 game win streak on the line, and they'll probably be up for a tough opponent. This could be a statement game from them if they win it.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Kings @ Dallas on ABC*

When these two teams get together it has to be the most entertaining basketball period. With all the so-so games lined up on national TV, this one is a must watch. 

If you're not watching this game, you're missing out.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja is killin me...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kings vs. Mavs is a fun game to watch. Both teams just give up on D and its just who can make more shots. Lots of fast breaks too, which is always entertaining.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Kings vs. Mavs is a fun game to watch. Both teams just give up on D and its just who can make more shots. Lots of fast breaks too, which is always entertaining.


Dallas is actually playing some consistant D... its pretty impressive. But I guess there's a 1st time for everything.




Someone shoot Tom Tolbert please....:dead:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't really care for this matchup that much. I don't find Dallas to be nearly as much fun as they were last season. The chemistry is different... but I didn't like this matchup last season, either. The Mavericks are so one-dimensional. I would rather watch the Kings play a more versatile, complete basketball team, or at least a tougher one.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I think mavs have the edge. 118-105 mavs...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Peja is killin me...


'

Maybe he still hasn't got over how bad Posey chopped him down on Friday. :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I don't really care for this matchup that much. I don't find Dallas to be nearly as much fun as they were last season. The chemistry is different... but I didn't like this matchup last season, either. The Mavericks are so one-dimensional. I would rather watch the Kings play a more versatile, complete basketball team, or at least a tougher one.


Who would you perfer to see then? And are you watching the game? If you didn't know better, you'd think Dallas could play D. They are looking far from one dementional today and in the past couple games.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well its looks like he did, hes got 21...Kings will lose however, theyre playin like crap, they keep going on scoring droughts, its about this time where i wish we had Webber, when Kings stop hitting, they throw it into Webber, damnit Webber get ur *** back


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dalls is up 8 now on back to back Walker post ups with 8 minutes left. They have five guys with between 12 and 16 points, so they're coming at the Kings from every angle.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That was a fun game to watch, though it looks like its about over now, unless Kings pull something out of their ***.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Walker played great in the second half there, especially in the 4th quarter. That was a fun game to watch, both teams going back and forth towards the end there with Dallas coming out on top. 108-99 Mavs, final score.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Man the Mavs are finally healthy and it is showing. Walker has found his place in the roster. And Dirk is in All-Star form along with Nash and Finley.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Dallas would be much imrpoved with Sheed over Walker... less passing but more D, rebounding, and made shots including threes... good thing it's dead.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Dallas would be much imrpoved with Sheed over Walker... less passing but more D, rebounding, and made shots including threes... good thing it's dead.



If you would watch more games you would know what your talking about. Walker has fit into the system perfectly. When Nash is down, Walker is there to pick up the pace.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dallas played a good game, i look forward to the next one...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

2 and 0 against the Kings. 

Webber needs to be back so there isn't any excuses.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The only reason i say Webber is because the Mavs cant guard post players = /


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the skill level between these two teams is like a throwback to the old celtics/lakers battles. we dont want to see that ,right?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Who would you perfer to see then? And are you watching the game? If you didn't know better, you'd think Dallas could play D. They are looking far from one dementional today and in the past couple games.


Yes, I did watch the game. The 4th quarter was great. But most of it was not that interesting.

Dallas is a one-dimensional team in the sense that they only know one way to play, and whether or not they win depends on whether or not it is working that particular night. I never see anything new when I watch Dallas.

Who would I prefer to see? Lots of other teams... Phoenix, Cleveland, San Antonio, Seattle, Utah, Denver, the Clippers... and I'll watch the Kings play anybody.

It's funny, because Seattle is a lot like Dallas. I wonder why I like them so much and not Dallas. Oh well, life is mysterious like that


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This game was awesome. Back and forth, back and forth, time and time again. 


That was definitely the best NBA game I've seen all season.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Great game. Always fun to watch these guys.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

If you're looking for another entertaining game, the Sonics play the Mavs on Tuesday. There should be plently of 3's anyway...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't know how anyone could not have loved this game.
Jackson's dive into the stands was the funniest thing I have
ever seen. It looked like he wanted to get some points for height.

I loved the game. The back and forth, the teams who don't really play defense trying their best to do just that and of course the right team won. That always makes it fun.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I did watch the game. The 4th quarter was great. But most of it was not that interesting.
> ...


so you're rather watch the spurs lose to the sixers without iverson? And put up under 85 a game? It's funny how the mavs are "one dimensional" but the kings aren't. Name one post player on their team. Webber, Divac, and Miller are all shooting jumpers 90 percent of the time. jamison posts up more than ANY OF THEM. LOl you never see anything new? You're obviously a mavs HATER (just like 99 percent of this board) It's always something. The chemistry is bad. They don't play d. They don't do this they don't do that. WELL THEY MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT THEY LEAD THE LEAGUE IN HOME ATTENDANCE AND ARE RANKED IN THE TOP FIVE ON THE ROAD. I'm so sick of peeps hating on the mavs every year like the kings are just DOPE DEFENSIVELY. Like the lakers can guard the pick n roll etc etc. It's hilarious. There's 1 billion reasons why the mavs suck or aint gonna win then when MAVS FANS point out other teams faults the haters tend to disappear or try to come up with another bs opinion on why the mavs suck. 8 wins in a row. THE FIFTH HARDEST SCHEDULE in the nba so far.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I don't know how anyone could not have loved this game.
> Jackson's dive into the stands was the funniest thing I have
> ever seen. It looked like he wanted to get some points for height.
> ...


*sigh* mavs have held 4 opponents in a row under 100 points. I"m so sick of peeps who don't watch the games forming opinions about this team


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> so you're rather watch the spurs lose to the sixers without iverson? And put up under 85 a game? It's funny how the mavs are "one dimensional" but the kings aren't. Name one post player on their team. Webber, Divac, and Miller are all shooting jumpers 90 percent of the time. jamison posts up more than ANY OF THEM. LOl you never see anything new? You're obviously a mavs HATER (just like 99 percent of this board) It's always something. The chemistry is bad. They don't play d. They don't do this they don't do that. WELL THEY MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT THEY LEAD THE LEAGUE IN HOME ATTENDANCE AND ARE RANKED IN THE TOP FIVE ON THE ROAD. I'm so sick of peeps hating on the mavs every year like the kings are just DOPE DEFENSIVELY. Like the lakers can guard the pick n roll etc etc. It's hilarious. There's 1 billion reasons why the mavs suck or aint gonna win then when MAVS FANS point out other teams faults the haters tend to disappear or try to come up with another bs opinion on why the mavs suck. 8 wins in a row. THE FIFTH HARDEST SCHEDULE in the nba so far


Calm down. The Mavs are a very good team and it's uncanny how they keep beating the top teams in the league. I don't think they suck. I just don't enjoy them. All they do is shoot jumpshots. I like Antawn Jamison a lot, but they don't use him enough.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Calm down. The Mavs are a very good team and it's uncanny how they keep beating the top teams in the league. I don't think they suck. I just don't enjoy them. All they do is shoot jumpshots. I like Antawn Jamison a lot, but they don't use him enough.


TONIGHT GAME

Points in the Paint 40 


PREVIOUS GAME

Points in the Paint 42 

PREVIOUS GAME

Points in the Paint 50 

previous game

Points in the Paint 46 


NOT BAD FOR A TEAM THAT DOES NOTHING BUT SHOOTS JUMPERS HUH? obviously you don't watch games. Jamison posts up, walkers drives, finley drives, howard drives, dirk drives. etc etc etc. Watch a game and stop the hate


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Um I just have to say I like how we are playig as of late and if we keep this up we will have an easier trip to the finals. I amnot saing we are going to the finals. I am saying it won't be as hard to win games. So don't give me any S***.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> TONIGHT GAME
> ...


Man the Mavs have nothing in the paint


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Watch a game and stop the hate


What's your problem? I don't hate the Mavericks. I have nothing against them.

I watched the Mavs/Kings game today. I've watched most of their TV games. I've seen them more often than I care to remember. I watched them in the playoffs last season. Trust me, I've seen the Mavericks. I don't think they're an exciting team this season. They were last season, to a degree. I just don't like their style.

They are a one dimensional team. When it works, they win, and it works a lot. Good for them. I've just seen it already. Steve Nash is one of my favorite players, but I can do without seeing the Mavericks anymore. It seems like they've been on TV a thousand times this season. That's an awful lot for a team with such little versatility.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> What's your problem? I don't hate the Mavericks. I have nothing against them.
> ...


But who else does the market want to see? The Mavs, Kings offensive flow is great for the NBA and they will continue to be on national TV over teams such as the Spurs.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> But who else does the market want to see? The Mavs, Kings offensive flow is great for the NBA and they will continue to be on national TV over teams such as the Spurs.


You're right. I recognize that everyone but me thinks they're really exciting. So I guess I'll have to live with it. I usually watch them anyway just to watch Steve Nash and Antawn Jamison, although Jamison doesn't really get to do very much usually.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I enjoy watching Dirk rip down a rebound and start a one man fast break. Especially when he gets that look in his eye that he is going to shoot it no matter what.

That crazy German.

Also I enjoy watching Nash do his craziness.

Really Antoine Walker was the perfect guy to add to this team.

The Mavs are just one weird team to experience. It's just a real hodge podge of multiskilled guys executing Don Nelson's mad schemes. I mean they are not a smooth team like the Kings. They don't run a pretty offense. They just kind of go out there and play in a kind of crazed anarchy that only Don Nelson could ringmaster. There's just nothing like a Don Nelson coached team. No one in the league tries half of the things he tries to do.

Watching Nelson coach circles around Popovich in last years playoffs and still lose was certainly a treat. Nelson is clearly the mad genius of the league. I hope he never retires.

And also I always get a kick out of Mark Cuban yelling at referees.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Watching Nelson coach circles around Popovich in last years playoffs and still lose was certainly a treat. Nelson is clearly the mad genius of the league.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

The spurs are boring s hell but the y get the job done and win that is all that matters although i will never watch an nba finals with them in it. To me the lakers are the most exciting team to watch especially in the playoffs.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

the kings still have only beat one of four elite teams ( lakers game does not count) 0-2 vs the mavs, have not played the spurs yet and 1-1


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> The only reason i say Webber is because the Mavs cant guard post players = /


Eduardo did a damn good job guarding him in the playoffs last year. But he is injured to so it all evens out


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Eduardo did a damn good job guarding him in the playoffs last year. But he is injured to so it all evens out


Since when is holding someone to 24 points on 9-15 shooting in 35 minutes a damn good job? Or how about game 2? Sure the Kings lost but take a look at this stat, Webber, 29 minutes 31 POINTS on 10-19 shooting? Thats a damn good job? What NBA do you watch?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Since when is holding someone to 24 points on 9-15 shooting in 35 minutes a damn good job? Or how about game 2? Sure the Kings lost but take a look at this stat, Webber, 29 minutes 31 POINTS on 10-19 shooting? Thats a damn good job? What NBA do you watch?


If you can keep a great player like Webber from single-handedly winning a game or series, then I would say he did a great job.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when is holding someone to 24 points on 9-15 shooting in 35 minutes a damn good job? Or how about game 2? Sure the Kings lost but take a look at this stat, Webber, 29 minutes 31 POINTS on 10-19 shooting? Thats a damn good job? What NBA do you watch?


Eduardo didn't even get 35 minutes in the 1st game, let alone any game. When he was in, and out of foul trouble he slowed Webber down.



> To me the lakers are the most exciting team to watch especially in the playoffs.


I don't see how people think this. Can someone give me a good reason soo many people hold this opinon?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I don't see how people think this. Can someone give me a good reason soo many people hold this opinon?


I have no clue...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> I don't see how people think this. Can someone give me a good reason soo many people hold this opinon?


Some people just like/dislike some teams naturally. I personally don't enjoy watching the Mavs or Twolves that much compared to other teams for example, where as most people would probably list them among their top five enjoyable teams to watch. I would much rather watch either the Clippers or Pistons, teams that probably aren't that exciting for many. It's all just personal taste.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Some people just like/dislike some teams naturally. I personally don't enjoy watching the Mavs or Twolves that much compared to other teams for example, where as most people would probably list them among their top five enjoyable teams to watch. I would much rather watch either the Clippers or Pistons, teams that probably aren't that exciting for many. It's all just personal taste.


Guess thats why they have anchovies on pizza...


----------

